# Boss HTX



## theplowmeister

Im in the market for a Boss plow for my 2017 Jeep Wrangler. I see I can put a Boss HTX on it. I have a VXT on my 2000 Wrangler for 6 years and know it well. I would like to see an HTX mounted on a jeep before I drop 5K on an HTX and decide I dont like it. 

So any one in eastern MA or southern NH have one on there jeep that I can look at?

Ill be in North Hampton MA on Saturday so western MA is possible on Saturday.


----------



## cherox

Following!


----------



## theplowmeister

Ya too late... no one answered me so IM picking up an HTX-V Monday.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE

Didn't even know they made an HTX in a V. But it should be plenty strong enough to knock out residential driveways. #BOSS


----------



## cherox

theplowmeister said:


> Ya too late... no one answered me so IM picking up an HTX-V Monday.


Well please post pictures and a review and whatever else you can. There's not a lot of recent information on plows on Jeeps and I'm in the market for one. The HTX-V is a serious contender for me.


----------



## Cook

Definitely post pictures! I'm still on the fence on picking up a TJ. Would be cool to have a V plow on one, although not many make plows for a 6cyl TJ


----------



## DavCut

Looking forward to seeing the install/upfit of the JK Plowmeister!
DavCut


----------



## mrgarciainc

How much are you spending on it? I was looking to upgrade to a HTX as well.


----------



## cherox

mrgarciainc said:


> How much are you spending on it? I was looking to upgrade to a HTX as well.


I've been quoted as low as $4300 installed for the mild steel straight HTX and as much as $5000 from another dealer for the same thing.

Only asked the 2nd dealer about the HTX-V, and they quoted me $6300. I imagine the first dealer would be closer to $5500.


----------



## slplow

cherox said:


> I've been quoted as low as $4300 installed for the mild steel straight HTX and as much as $5000 from another dealer for the same thing.
> 
> Only asked the 2nd dealer about the HTX-V, and they quoted me $6300. I imagine the first dealer would be closer to $5500.


$6300 for htx- v ,wow . I only paid last winter $6300 for my 9 ft dxt at stoneham Ford. Installed.


----------



## theplowmeister

Got the plow $4980 cash and carry. Im installing the truck side stuff. Ill tel you the JK is a nightmare compared to the TJ. There is so litle room in the engine compartment and under the dash/firewall. Boss has the truck side mount bolt to the JK box frame on only one side of the frame box. I drill through both sides of the frame and weld in a cross tube and then I bolt through the frame without crushing the frame. Boss did supply a tube to go inside the ride anti over ride bar, but the tube is smaller then the gap so you would crush the frame. Add to that the bolt and tube go in at an angle because the frame holes are NOT strait. (Bad description I know) Any way I do Have picks... sometime ill get them up.


----------



## EWSplow

theplowmeister said:


> Got the plow $4980 cash and carry. Im installing the truck side stuff. Ill tel you the JK is a nightmare compared to the TJ. There is so litle room in the engine compartment and under the dash/firewall. Boss has the truck side mount bolt to the JK box frame on only one side of the frame box. I drill through both sides of the frame and weld in a cross tube and then I bolt through the frame without crushing the frame. Boss did supply a tube to go inside the ride anti over ride bar, but the tube is smaller then the gap so you would crush the frame. Add to that the bolt and tube go in at an angle because the frame holes are NOT strait. (Bad description I know) Any way I do Have picks... sometime ill get them up.


----------



## cherox

theplowmeister said:


> Got the plow $4980 cash and carry. Im installing the truck side stuff. Ill tel you the JK is a nightmare compared to the TJ.....


Definitely looking forward to the pics! I am curious how detailed the mounting and wiring process is. Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## cherox

slplow said:


> $6300 for htx- v ,wow . I only paid last winter $6300 for my 9 ft dxt at stoneham Ford. Installed.


Yeah I thought it was quite ridiculous. This particular dealer is known for being quite expensive, and they certainly lived up to their reputation. I just don't see the need for THAT much markup. I found another more reasonable dealer a little further out that charges $5100 to install the HTX-V. Crazy the swing in prices from dealer to dealer. Definitely pays to shop around.


----------



## theplowmeister

Its not just price. Ive seen some pretty UGLY plow installs. Like... they just lay the wire any old place dont paint over where they drill on and on. paying extra for good install might be worth it. I install ALL my own plows as Ive never seen anyone take the care that I do.


----------



## cherox

theplowmeister said:


> Its not just price. Ive seen some pretty UGLY plow installs. Like... they just lay the wire any old place dont paint over where they drill on and on. paying extra for good install might be worth it. I install ALL my own plows as Ive never seen anyone take the care that I do.


I wouldn't hesitate to install the truck side hardware myself. You're right. No one will take care of my vehicle the way I will.

The wiring on the other hand. Well that is my biggest weakness. It is like trying to read another language for me. And surprisingly, there is no YouTube tutorial covering how to install a BOSS plow to a Jeep (JK or otherwise.) So I'd be going in really blind.

So your pictures and any commentary/notes regarding the process would be crucial in helping myself and future prospective Jeep-plow buyers out!


----------



## Rustyk

would love to see some pics of the install when you can Thanks


----------



## MA_Plows

Any pics of the install? I have a 98 TJ and am thinking about putting an HTX V on it. Thanks!


----------



## mrgarciainc

Anyone know if the htx plows use the same plow mount as the sport duty plows?

I’d would definitely encourage me to upgrade if I don’t have to switch mounts and wiring out.

Currently running a 7’6” sport on my jk


----------



## cwren2472

mrgarciainc said:


> Anyone know if the htx plows use the same plow mount as the sport duty plows?
> 
> I'd would definitely encourage me to upgrade if I don't have to switch mounts and wiring out.
> 
> Currently running a 7'6" sport on my jk


Yes, they use the same mount


----------



## mrgarciainc

cwren2472 said:


> Yes, they use the same mount


Thanks


----------



## mrgarciainc

Picked up today


----------



## mrgarciainc

Anyone know how much the front can handle? The htx v is 490lbs, 70 more than the sport duty. Sport duty felt fine in the front. I have a steel rubicon front bumper I want to install on my Jeep. I’m wondering how she’ll handle the added weight of bumper and 70 more lbs of the V. I’m currently running OME lift with their heavier duty sprints up front.


----------



## EWSplow

mrgarciainc said:


> Anyone know how much the front can handle? The htx v is 490lbs, 70 more than the sport duty. Sport duty felt fine in the front. I have a steel rubicon front bumper I want to install on my Jeep. I'm wondering how she'll handle the added weight of bumper and 70 more lbs of the V. I'm currently running OME lift with their heavier duty sprints up front.


Maybe try air bags, or air shocks. Probably air bags in your case. 
With no modifications on my YJ, a completely different front suspension, it barely squats when a 380# plow is lifted.


----------



## mrgarciainc

Ok thanks. Haven't tried to hook it up with the steel bumper yet so not sure how much it will squat with the htx. The sport duty is 420 and didn't squat much



EWSplow said:


> Maybe try air bags, or air shocks. Probably air bags in your case.
> With no modifications on my YJ, a completely different front suspension, it barely squats when a 380# plow is lifted.


----------



## b24hall15

I put .75 Lift Spacers from Rough Country on the front end and love the setup. Jeep is a plowing machine !!


----------



## mrgarciainc

How do you drive from lot to lot? I noticed while in V position, which is how I’d prefer to drive, it scrapes. I had to put in straight when I took it to storage. I also have not tried it with any weight in the back yet. Maybe that will make a difference. I used my sport duty on Monday. Wasn’t ready to take the new V out yet. What motor do you have in your JL


----------



## EWSplow

b24hall15 said:


> View attachment 197567
> 
> I put .75 Lift Spacers from Rough Country on the front end and love the setup. Jeep is a plowing machine !!


I think I need @Defcon 5 's defibrillator.


----------



## theplowmeister

Umm Lets see I got busy and forgot to keep you all up to date

I plowed 1 storm with the JK and HTX plow. I am so unhappy with it that I almost drove in to my lake. The plow has 2 trip springs so it would trip just pushing a slushy driveway, that is if the wings didnt fold back first. I took it back lost $1200 on a trade in to a VXT in February. 

SO SO SO disappointed in the Jeep. Lots of power on the highway but thats not where I plow. under 1000 RPM it would rather stall than chug chug chug push as the TJ and YJ do. Visibility out the back and sides SUCKS. EVERY time it stalls and you re-start you have to re-shut off traction control. they made the rear window smaller and the rear wiper housing BIGGER there is almost NO glass to see out. Side mirrors are smaller (good thing there electric I have to keep tilting them up/down to get good coverage) 

I paid $600 for LED head light/ Fogg lights. ALL the other lights are Incandescent. I put in LED marker/brake lights. ow I get hyper flash turn signals. NO way to turn off the hyper flash. Used to be able to replace the flasher relay... No flasher relay ALL controlled by the CPU.
I could ad 100 watt resisters in parallel the LEDs to reduce hyper flash but that kind of nullifys the biggest advantage of LED... low power consumption. O ya every time I start the Jeep the dash tells me my brake light is out. push the button to turn that off and then it tells me the front turn signal is out. push the button..... 


For those of you that had the YJ when you folded the drivers seat up to get into the back then you returned the drivers seat, you had to get in and re adjust the seat to put it back to your driving position. Then in the TJ they fixed that!  you could fold the drivers seat forward get stuff out the back, un-fold the drivers seat and it was back to your driving position. Well they went back to the YJ style $36,000 for a F____ jeep and the drivers seat has to be re adj every time you fold it forward. Not to mention it doesn't fold forward very far. 

There is more....

Just plain STUPID no thinking went into the re-design. O ya they did ask me in a questionnaire "does the exhaust sound good" 

I did wire up the plow so I have NO head light switch to forget to toggle when the plow goes on or off. I also added DP to the plow

I RELY wish I had saved my $36,000. and gotten a TJ from NM


----------



## CowboysLC_DE

Theplowmeister, I am sorry to hear that the JK was a total let down. That's what I was afraid of and I never pulled the trigger.

Mrgarciainc, put the down in V-mode and then bump it back forward for a second or two. It will be halfway between straight and V.


----------



## JoeRagMan

the plowmister, sorry to hear about your experience, V6/ stick shift combination stinks for torque. I had a S-10 Blazer set up the same way. Total dog! Sounds like you need a Cummins BT4 turbo diesel conversion.


----------



## Brndnstffrd

theplowmeister said:


> Umm Lets see I got busy and forgot to keep you all up to date
> 
> I plowed 1 storm with the JK and HTX plow. I am so unhappy with it that I almost drove in to my lake. The plow has 2 trip springs so it would trip just pushing a slushy driveway, that is if the wings didnt fold back first. I took it back lost $1200 on a trade in to a VXT in February.
> 
> SO SO SO disappointed in the Jeep. Lots of power on the highway but thats not where I plow. under 1000 RPM it would rather stall than chug chug chug push as the TJ and YJ do. Visibility out the back and sides SUCKS. EVERY time it stalls and you re-start you have to re-shut off traction control. they made the rear window smaller and the rear wiper housing BIGGER there is almost NO glass to see out. Side mirrors are smaller (good thing there electric I have to keep tilting them up/down to get good coverage)
> 
> I paid $600 for LED head light/ Fogg lights. ALL the other lights are Incandescent. I put in LED marker/brake lights. ow I get hyper flash turn signals. NO way to turn off the hyper flash. Used to be able to replace the flasher relay... No flasher relay ALL controlled by the CPU.
> I could ad 100 watt resisters in parallel the LEDs to reduce hyper flash but that kind of nullifys the biggest advantage of LED... low power consumption. O ya every time I start the Jeep the dash tells me my brake light is out. push the button to turn that off and then it tells me the front turn signal is out. push the button.....
> 
> For those of you that had the YJ when you folded the drivers seat up to get into the back then you returned the drivers seat, you had to get in and re adjust the seat to put it back to your driving position. Then in the TJ they fixed that!  you could fold the drivers seat forward get stuff out the back, un-fold the drivers seat and it was back to your driving position. Well they went back to the YJ style $36,000 for a F____ jeep and the drivers seat has to be re adj every time you fold it forward. Not to mention it doesn't fold forward very far.
> 
> There is more....
> 
> Just plain STUPID no thinking went into the re-design. O ya they did ask me in a questionnaire "does the exhaust sound good"
> 
> I did wire up the plow so I have NO head light switch to forget to toggle when the plow goes on or off. I also added DP to the plow
> 
> I RELY wish I had saved my $36,000. and gotten a TJ from NM


Throw some wheel spacers for "tire-poke", low profile tires, a spacer-lift, and the angry grille on it and ship it down to CT. You would have no problem getting mid to upper $40's for it.


----------



## b24hall15

mrgarciainc said:


> How do you drive from lot to lot? I noticed while in V position, which is how I'd prefer to drive, it scrapes. I had to put in straight when I took it to storage. I also have not tried it with any weight in the back yet. Maybe that will make a difference. I used my sport duty on Monday. Wasn't ready to take the new V out yet. What motor do you have in your JL


----------



## b24hall15

I had no issues carrying the plow in V mode and scraping. I have the V6 engine. The only issue I have is the dealer ordered the JK wiring harness for the plow lights, so I am waiting for Boss to send the JL part. Makes it a little difficult to see at night


----------



## BigDBoots

Check out this guys page about Meyer plows. Scroll down and he has pictures and videos of installing a plow on a TJ vs JL. I reached out to Chuck, owner of the business, and he felt as though the new jeeps are so substandard...

http://www.smithbrothersservices.com/


----------



## cherox

b24hall15 said:


> View attachment 197567
> 
> I put .75 Lift Spacers from Rough Country on the front end and love the setup. Jeep is a plowing machine !!


More pics and a review would be much appreciated!
Especially pics of it in action! Is the plow ever narrower than the Jeep either in V or scoop mode? Thanks.


----------



## b24hall15

cherox said:


> More pics and a review would be much appreciated!
> Especially pics of it in action! Is the plow ever narrower than the Jeep either in V or scoop mode? Thanks.


We are suppose to get some snow over the weekend, I will put something together. 
My installer had no issues installing the v plow, he said it went smooth.


----------



## TundraKing

Does anyone know the reason why BOSS doesn't make an undercarriage mount for the YJ? Perhaps front end max load capacity? Seems to me that it could handle the front end weight the same or better than a TJ...


----------



## cwren2472

TundraKing said:


> Does anyone know the reason why BOSS doesn't make an undercarriage mount for the YJ? Perhaps front end max load capacity? Seems to me that it could handle the front end weight the same or better than a TJ...


Probably demand - the YJ would have been discontinued for nearly a decade before they introduced the sport duty, nevermind the HTX.


----------



## TundraKing

Ah, makes sense. I've been considering getting a TJ mount and re-fabricating it to work with a YJ. My goal is to get a VXT to work on it. Has anyone done anything like this?


----------



## EWSplow

TundraKing said:


> Ah, makes sense. I've been considering getting a TJ mount and re-fabricating it to work with a YJ. My goal is to get a VXT to work on it. Has anyone done anything like this?


Yes. I've converted a TJ mount. Wasn't easy.
Then, I built a new mount that fit better.
Also, the push beam width is different, so that had to be modified.
You're basically building a mount.
A good fabricator with some knowledge of snow plows and knowledge of truck frames can do it.

As stated by the counter jockey:laugh:, the YJ was discontinued before boss built sport duty and light truck plows.


----------



## TundraKing

EWSplow said:


> Yes. I've converted a TJ mount. Wasn't easy.
> Then, I built a new mount that fit better.
> Also, the push beam width is different, so that had to be modified.
> You're basically building a mount.
> A good fabricator with some knowledge of snow plows and knowledge of truck frames can do it.
> 
> As stated by the counter jockey:laugh:, the YJ was discontinued before boss built sport duty and light truck plows.


Thanks for the response. Thats good to hear. I'm pretty good with steel fabrication and have everything I need, so it should be a fun project! It doesn't sound like there's anything that should get in my way of doing this, so if it comes to fruition, I'll be sure to post some pics.


----------



## EWSplow

TundraKing said:


> Thanks for the response. Thats good to hear. I'm pretty good with steel fabrication and have everything I need, so it should be a fun project! It doesn't sound like there's anything that should get in my way of doing this, so if it comes to fruition, I'll be sure to post some pics.


The TJ mount plates really don't work at all. You'd be better off making your own. I believe I used 5/16' plate.


----------



## mrgarciainc

b24hall15 said:


> View attachment 197567
> 
> I put .75 Lift Spacers from Rough Country on the front end and love the setup. Jeep is a plowing machine !!


I was looking on boss website for the mount and part # for the Jeep JL. I couldn't find the application for it. Do you knjw what mount kit you used? Is there a specific JL one, or did you use the JK one


----------



## cwren2472

mrgarciainc said:


> I was looking on boss website for the mount and part # for the Jeep JL. I couldn't find the application for it. Do you knjw what mount kit you used? Is there a specific JL one, or did you use the JK one


LTA11950B is the JL mount. The JK will not fit.


----------



## mrgarciainc

Thanks. I’d really liked to add a plow on the new ecodiesel jl if I can


----------



## theplowmeister

TundraKing said:


> Does anyone know the reason why BOSS doesn't make an undercarriage mount for the YJ? Perhaps front end max load capacity? Seems to me that it could handle the front end weight the same or better than a TJ...[/QUOTE


they stopped making the YJ in 1995 Thats 25 years ago. How many would they sell?


----------



## theplowmeister

The "JL" stands for Jeep Lightweight.. they made the frame lighter and the axles too. cant even put a plow on the 4 door model.


----------



## Ray

You have to get the Gladiator or a Rubicon if you want to put a plow on a 4 door JL.


----------



## mrgarciainc

Ray said:


> You have to get the Gladiator or a Rubicon if you want to put a plow on a 4 door JL.


No wonder why boss selector didn't let me choose a plow. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## cwren2472

mrgarciainc said:


> No wonder why boss selector didn't let me choose a plow. Thanks for the heads up


The pieces will still bolt up to the 2dr Wrangler JL without any issues even though the product selector doesn't list it.


----------



## mrgarciainc

cwren2472 said:


> The pieces will still bolt up to the 2dr Wrangler JL without any issues even though the product selector doesn't list it.


I'm sure they will, just if it's not applicable to that certain model I worry about warranty


----------



## Ray

Going through the Boss plow selector a 2 door JL Sport with either the 2.0L or the 3.6L will accept the 7' HTX.


----------



## Buckeyebutch

Wow I guess the value of my TJ will hold for a few more years.
I went to Phoenix and bought a two owner 100% stock Y2K Sahara 4.0L auto 140K mi. two yrs. ago this coming March. Drove it back to Ohio put a Boss HTX on it. 
I plow our apartment complexes with it lots of nooks and cranny's so far not a single problem.
We have a HD2500 8' Myers for anything the TJ cant handle, but haven't used it for plowing since I got the TJ.


----------

